# Extreme Ladezeiten WoW



## Kherlak (16. März 2009)

Moin, zuallererst mal mein System:
AMD Athlon X2 6000+
2 GB RAM
Geforce 8800 GTS 320 MB
viele Festplatten

Mein Problem:
Die Ladezeiten bei WoW steigen langsam ins unermessliche, Extremfall und Grund für diesen Thread: Gestern von og in die Tundra per Zeppelin geflogen, der Zonenwechsel nach Nordend hat so lange gedauert, dass das Zeppe schon wieder abgeflogen ist bevor ich im Spiel war und ich gerade noch vom abfliegenden Zeppe runterlaufen konnte.
Auch das einloggen in einen Char dauert weit über eine Minute und wenn ich dann drin bin, muss ich noch einmal eine Minute einplanen, bis meine Charfigur, NPCs, Briefkästen, die Minimap angezeigt werden. Das nervt gerade beim umloggen Bankchar -> Main und umgekehrt gewaltig.

Was passiert beim Laden von WoW, sind es hauptsächlich Festplattenzugriffe (defragmentiert habe ich bereits, aber nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend, hat jemand ein Freeware-Programm, welches bessere Arbeit leistet als das Windows-eigene?)?
Meint ihr es würde etwas bringen, wow mal komplett auf eine andere Festplatte zu verschieben?
Es hat immer schon nicht so schnell geladen, aber die letzten Wochen wirds langsam unausstehlich.
Wenn sich dann mal alles ausgeladen hat läuft das Spiel auch so schnell wie es das System hergeben sollte (alles auf hoch, 4x FSAA)
Addons sind nicht viele (QH (bei den 80ern deaktiviert), Recount, omen, deadlybossmods, auctioneer, atlasloot, X-Perl unitframes)

Danke an alle die sich die Zeit nehmen hier zu helfen!

Grüße

Kherlak


----------



## Kaldreth (16. März 2009)

Versuch es doch mal mit deaktivierten addons, wenn es sehr viel schneller geht, dann liegt es daran! Die werden logischerweiße auch beim einloggen geladen! Sind sie eventuell veraltet!?

Ladezeiten bei mir, wenn ich mich z.B. auf nem char in Dalaran einlogge dauerte es auch immer verhältnismäßig langsam! Aber das von dir beschriebene ist schon wirklich sehr lang!


----------



## Gnolius (16. März 2009)

Internetverbindung per Wlan ? Könnte daran liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berghammer71 (16. März 2009)

Gnolius schrieb:


> Internetverbindung per Wlan ? Könnte daran liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wär ne Idee!

Auf ein SingleCore 3200 Amd, IDE Festplatte dauert die Kartenanzeige normal ca. 5 Sek.

Deine Festplatte oder CPU müßte dannach schon auf "Zehen" gehen.


----------



## Kherlak (16. März 2009)

Schonmal danke an alle, die sich meinem Problem angenommen haben!

Internet ist per Kabel, superflutschi schnell 6000er Leitung.

Die Addons abschalten werd ich mal probieren, aber ich glaube mit QH abschalten ist das größte schon gelöst und als Tank ohne Omen ist schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eigentlich bin ich davon ausgegangen es würde an der Festplatte und an der Fragmentierung liegen, aber beim Laden wird nur sporadisch auf die Festplatte zugegriffen, wenn er an der Fragmentierung nagen würde würde es doch wie wild rödeln aufm Laufwerk um die ganzen Datenfetzen zusammenzukratzen.

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl mein System würde beim Laden nicht seine volle Leistung bringen, ich habe auch nachladeruckler, wenn ich mit meinem Flugmount in neue Gebiete fliege etc. Ich denke also er kriegt die Daten nicht schnell genug aus den wow-dateien, fragt sich nur warum. 

Das Windows Defrag-Tool ist erfolgreich durchgelaufen aber obwohl genügend Platz frei ist hat er einige große wow daten nicht defragmentiert (mind. eine große mpq datei war dabei)

Ich werds mal auf eine neuere Festplatte verschieben und testen.

Danke soweit!


----------



## Asoriel (16. März 2009)

Defragmentier mal mit TuneUp Utilities '09.

Am besten mal den ganzen Ordner auf deine schnellste HDD verschieben.

Hast du auch mal versucht, ob das auf anderen Servern auch so ist?


----------



## Kherlak (17. März 2009)

So ich habe WoW auf eine frisch defragmentierte, nur mit großen einzeldaten halb volle Platte verschoben, danach nochmal defragmentiert und es läuft merkbar schneller und ich bin wieder zufrieden.

Meine Theorie: Auf der alten Festplatte waren viele Programme & Spiele installiert, also viele kleine einzelne Dateien, außerdem war sie schon recht voll. Ich denke mal als ich dann Lich King installiert habe haben sich die neuen WoW Dateien auf viele kleine Punkte auf der hd verteilt und waren so nur langsam zu laden. Da konnte auch die Defragmentierung nicht mehr helfen.

Jetzt ist alles wieder super, warum hab ich das bloß so lange ertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal danke an alle Helfer

Grüße Kherlak


----------

